# Yahoo- Dr. Paul Donohue: Diet plan for those with IBS (Detroit News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Donohue: I wonder if you could give me information on irritable bowel syndrome. I am 67 and have struggled with it for years. What diet is most effective for it? I believe the nervous system plays a part in it. Do you? There are times when I have no control, and it is very upsetting.View the full article


----------

